# Spirulina Discs/wafers



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello to all,

Quick question, Are Spirulina discs/wafers available with out any 
byproducts? 

The closest I have found is a mixture with brine shrimp as the first ingredient
listed and spirulina listed second. I already feed brine shrimp.

Thank you for your time.

WFF


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Fish do not probably need pure Spirulina. Just like most vitamins, it can be harmful in large doses. Think of the comparison of human body mass to a fish... a pure Spirulina tablet large enough for a fish to actually eat would be the equivalent of us eating a pure tablet the size of a cinder block. Also, being a cyano, they probably are not efficiently absorbed by the body if taken directly. The brine shrimp act as a transporter for the cyano.

If you are set on this stuff, then just stick to what you are using, but be warned, don't feed them this stuff all the time. Maybe a weekly treat at most. Just like in humans, all the vitamins and supplements can never make as much difference as a good diet and suitable conditions. If the fish "needs" these, you may want to look into his environment before spending money on wasteful supplements.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello Sea-Agg,

Thank you for your reply.

I do not currently use Spirulina, after reading a couple of replys in posts, encouraging 
its use, I thought I'd do some research. Mainly as a additional algae source.

As I feed a well rounded diet to all my species of fish, I do not "need" to feed this item.

When reading post replies, I like to research the information being given, just to have
some sort of knowledge for my own use and or be able to refer information to someone
who may inquire at a later date.

WFF


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Folks

I have had very good luck feeding these *wafers*.

I feed them in my main tank and two guppy tanks like once/week at night and in the morning they are gone.

TR


----------

